# Ship Mates



## rawwright (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking for Officers who served on SS Jamacia Planter


----------



## RamonWallace (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't know too much about that but they have done good jobs.


----------



## paul cowey (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, anybody on the LCT,s from 1970 to 1973,based in HM Gunwharfe, remember me L/Cpl Paul Cowey ME Tech2


----------

